# Apple wood. Some rot looks like



## motolife313 (May 28, 2017)

So I drove about an hour 1 way to chop down a living apple tree. Had nice looking green leaves on it but I started getting into branches with some soft spots and holes in them and I just won't take that wood, the trunk was pretty solid. Got it home and went at it with the axe and found some had some white vaines running through the wood and pretty easy to split compared to my other apple. Feels pretty light aswell. Only a couple pieces so far had the white looking rot running through it. The reast looks pretty solid. I can get some pics soon but not sure if I wanna stack it with my primo wood for my smoker or stack it in the wood for cooking over fire pit. I can get some pics up soon. Just kinda wondering what's safe to cook with here and get quality smoke. Pics soon!


----------



## motolife313 (May 29, 2017)

Well not sure why I can't get any pics to work but I tossed the ones with some white root in them to the side for fireplace. Was only about 4 rounds out of 20 or so that had the Rot running through the wood.


----------



## motolife313 (May 29, 2017)

Ok so I've had this oak wood for about 1 month or more and piled it up and just getting to it now, I did cut the down tree up myself so it's super green. It's 2' diameter and could split it then and still can't split it lol, there's some bad looking super dark black mold growing on it, I even took the axe to it and it penetrated down in the wood about 1/4'  or so. I'm thinking I'll just chainsaw couple of the bad pieces apart. There's only a few pieces luckily, I'm starting to learn how to handle this green wood tho I hope. I've been stacking it in my yard on pallets 3 rows wide. I'll build a wood shed soon to put it in around October or so.


----------

